# N14 mods?



## burrito (Apr 9, 2004)

Recently I've bought a 1992 Nissan Sunny 2.0 GTI with GTI-R hood and roofspoiler.

I've been trying to find some parts to mod it but can't seem to find them.... does anybody know where to get these?
I'm particularly looking for Lexusstyle / clear taillights, clear headlights I know these exist and I'm also looking for a logo-less grill (not the one with the 6 holes) and I don't know if that one exists 

Can anybody help me with this?


----------



## fusion_sss (Sep 10, 2003)

yeah i can source n14 parts for ya dude
what were you after. i.e. post some photos of what you need and i'll find it for ya


----------



## burrito (Apr 9, 2004)

yeah as I said... lexus-style taillights, clear headlights, grill without logo (not the one with 6 holes)

Don't have any pics because I haven't been able to find them yet... I have seen the lexus-style taillights in real life though so I know they exist (didn't know I was gonna get this car back then or I would have asked where to get them)


----------

